# Questions To Ask In A Relationship



## strike1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Asking questions of your partner when you are in a relationship, is a way to get to know them better.You may want to see how they view their future, their particular ambitions job wise, or even what their finances are all about.
If you have a serious relationship, you may need to know things like their intimate likes and dislikes.

There are different levels of relationships. Some are casual dating, serious dating, while others are heading towards marriage. You do not ask the same questions for casual or new dating relationships than you would for a more serious relationship.

*Questions To Ask In A Relationship:*

*Good Questions to Ask a Fiancee*

If you are planning to marry your partner, there are numerous questions you need to ask them. Listed in this section are some great questions for the serious dating relationship you may have whether they are heading toward marriage or not. However, if you are planning on marrying you need to ask you partner these questions below.

» Did your family like your last partner?
» Do you and your parents have a good relationship?
» What are your feelings about who my family is?
» Do you want to have any kids? If so how many?
» Do you enjoy socializing with other couples?
» Who will do the various chores inside and outside the house? Do you believe both partners should share the chores?
» Do you like watching TV in bed or do you believe the bedroom should be for other things?
» Can you get along with my friends like I get along with yours?

*Financial and Career Questions to Ask Your Partner*

This group of questions is again for the more ongoing relationship, where you are fairly committed to making it work. The answers you get should show you some in-depth information about your partner that you need to know.

» How much debt are you carrying?
» What is the first thing you would do if you won a million dollars?
» What is your idea for a dream career?
» Where do you see yourself in 20 years?
» How much is your present salary?
» What are your ambitions in your life?
» Do you use credit cards or do you believe in if you can’t pay cash you don’t need it?
» What are your monthly expenses?
» Are you willing to relocate to another part of the country, if the job paid enough?

*Questions of Faith to Ask Your Partner*

When you are serious in a relationship, you want your partner’s faith to blend with yours. This can cause conflicts otherwise here are some questions to ask:

» Are you a religious person?
» What are your basic religious beliefs?
» Do they go with my beliefs?
» Do you go to church? If so, how involved are you in your church?
» Is your whole family religious?

*Health and Intimate Questions to Ask Your Partner*

The following questions are for the more involved relationships:

» Do you have any health issues?
» What has been your most intimate experience?
» Who has been your most intimate partner?
» Do you still have feelings for an ex intimate partner?
» How long did your most intimate relationship last?
These are just some of the “questions to ask in a relationship”. Many other questions will come up along the way. Don’t be afraid to ask them! This is the only way to know each other.


Matrimonial
Online Matrimonial


> Indian Matrimony | Matrimonial Sites| Online Matrimonials | Marriage â€“ Humararishta.com


----------

